# Was getting Richardson a mistake?



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Suns did trade him after only one year so I have to ask if getting him in the first place was a mistake.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't think it was a mistake, I just think they couldn't pass up on getting a good post player, the biggest need they had.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I agree, I don't think it was a mistake. We might be a few wins here or there short. He had made some big shots for us. But he was the ONLY one expendable, no way we're gonna choose Q over JJ or lose Marion to sign JJ. JJ is a lot better player than Q. Although Q is underrated IMO. He wasn't asked to do that much with us but shoot. And for a guy who shoots as he does, we could get an upgrade easily.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He was a good fit for the Suns but they needed the post player to go with Amare.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

A mistake to get him? No. A mistake to trade him? Yes. I know we need an inside, post player. But not one who is like 32, and could fall apart at any time.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> A mistake to get him? No. A mistake to trade him? Yes. I know we need an inside, post player. But not one who is like 32, and could fall apart at any time.



We're not gonna ask Thomas to do too much. Just rebound, play some D, and occasionally score. We needed someone like this. You rather we trade Marion or JJ than Q for someone better? No way, we're gonna trade them to do so. Q was expendable because of it. And he wasn't asked to do that much. At the rate he shot 3's we could get someone who shoots a better %. Besides, who else could we get for Q elsewhere? I'm sure we woulda explored that option


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

No. Its just sad to see um go


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

going along with what has been said, getting him was not a mistake, yet we needed a better post presence and there was no way that marion or jj could go. we all saw jj's impact when he was hurt, and marion does way too much for us to let him go. could we have gotten a better person for q? perhaps. but i'm content with getting kt.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Absolutely not. They had an unbelievable season and tried running and gunning their way to a championship. That experiment didn't work, so they're toning down their style a little, and Q became expendable.

Don't forget, they signed Q as a F/A, giving up nothing in return (i.e trade) and traded him for Kurt Thomas. So, if the Suns never signed Q, they would not have gotten Kurt.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

When the Suns signed Q-Rich, it was likely based on what they knew about him, their needs and their mix of other players. They made a decision based on the info that they had at the time. After a very successful season and evaluating what they need to do to continue that sucess, the Suns have decided to trade Q for another player who has the potential to fill a greater need. Now we'll see who they get in the draft.

Most of the time, you just don't know how a player or combination of players is going to work out. Phoenix had a remarkable turnarounf this past season, as did the Sonics, surprising more than a few of the expert analysts.

G-Force


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't know why we trade him. Just because of one season we give up and try to make things better? We made the WCF. Jeez


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

No way was getting him a mistake. He helped put Phoenix on the map. Now, as our goals have changed, the Suns need to have their weaknesses filled. Defensive rebounding and interior defense are the two major weaknesses that cost the Suns when it really counted.

Suns would not be able to beat San Antonio with this team. Period. 90% of the NBA sees this, including the Suns. So, do we continue with our small lineup one more year and hope things get better? The Spurs are only going to get better, and Dallas is only going to get better. Last year, getting to the WCF was an amazing goal. Now our goal is not to get to the WCF, it's a title or at least the Finals. I am surprised to see some of you so quick to hate on this deal that the Suns made. Is it from your basketball knowledge is it from your emotion for Q leaving? I love Q, he was fun to watch. I'd rather win a championship.

When Shaq was on the Lakers, teams in the West would sign their own answers to Shaq. Suns are trying to sign some sort of answer to Tim Duncan and the Spurs. KT is not the perfect pickup, but there is no perfect pickup these days. 

Still, not a single person has responded my several posts where I challenged someone to get a better big man than Kurt Thomas. Go and find me a promising young center who can run the floor that will not make us give up more than Q. Not gonna happen in this day and age. Not the way teams pay Centers on even the slightest hint of talent. I'll tell you this though, teams do not win championships without some sort of interior defensive presence. The Suns don't have one with Amare and Hunter. There's Duncan, Ben/Sheed Wallace, Shaq, Rodman, Olajuwon, Laimbeer/Salley, Kareem...I'm of course not putting Kurt Thomas in their league. But come on, you cannot sit there and tell me that the Suns were going to contend without some sort of defensive force on the inside. Amare said he was going to work on it. I think he will improve, but will never be the defensive force that the Suns need.

I like the deal because they are trying. Sad to see Q go, but I'm glad I have an organization that wants to give the fans a title rather than a feel good regular season that ends in disappointment. Go Suns in 2006!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> I don't know why we trade him. Just because of one season we give up and try to make things better? We made the WCF. Jeez


The Suns needed another big man and to get rid of his contract now that JJ looks like he'll be getting the max.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Anima said:


> The Suns needed another big man and to get rid of his contract now that JJ looks like he'll be getting the max.


But if we don't sign JJ that would be the stupidest trade ever.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I agree with the fact, that if Joe Johnson is let go the value of the trade is little, but I doubt that'll happen, they did all this work just to pull the thing off, there not going to fall short of there goals. But the fact of the matter was Phoenix you had Shawn Marion guard Tim duncan, what the hell? I agree Kurt thomas was not the best C/PF you could've gotten but it was the only one avalable at the time, You couldn't afford to place all your money on Samuel Dalembert because Philadelphia was intent on keeping him. Other then Sammy D, there were few centers acceptable to bang and crash at a reasonable contract. Amare can only get better but not that Better, This trade is a great one for Phoenix and a stupid one for New York, now New york is facing the problem Phoenix currently faced, How is Tim thomas going to be the forward, 6"10 yes but he's not a banger doesn't know how to bang in the low post. Just like one Shawn Marion
Phoenix Lineup:
C-Amare Stoudmiare
Pf-Kurt thomas
SF-shawn Marion (where he belongs!)
Sg:Joe Johnson (I like this move defensive nice player and can play the point as a 2 guard, it's harder to turn the ball over when you have more then one ball handler on the team)
Pg:Steve Nash
Is this enough to win the Western conference finals? Hell no I'll bet you he's a reserve in the end for now he's a starter.
Is it a boost? Quite frankly, yes it is a boost the weakness has been Partally filled not by much but filled.
We would be much better with the trade then without it, We can still run and gun, but we need a big man to complete our offensive assult, we needed a better half court game, and for now I think Phoenix got what it needed for 58-60 more wins


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Nah Q-Rich wasn't a mistake. He really helped characterize the Suns' style this season. The Suns wouldn't be where they were without Q-Rich (the same I could say about the small lineup). He really helped spread the floor, serve as a scoring option, loosen up things for Amare to cut, and kill from long range. Phoenix's two 3 pt shooters, JJ and Q-Rich really made Phoenix this past season. 

The reason why he is being traded is because Phoenix has needs such as defense and rebounding, and have to sacrifice some things in order to get that.


----------

